# Cubase Scoring Course with Software Discounts?



## coprhead6 (Mar 9, 2019)

Is anyone aware of any online Cubase courses that also offer software discounts? This past summer I found a course that was rather expensive but also offered discounts on Spitfire and OT libraries... I can’t find it anywhere now! 

Any hints would be great.


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 9, 2019)

I wonder if it is a course from a company that qualifies as a real school? Both Spitfire and OT offer educational discounts. I haven't heard of any specific courses, but there are a couple of online ones that give out degrees eventually, though I am blanking on the names.

Edit - found one - https://thinkspaceeducation.com/
They have a good reputation from what I've heard.


----------



## Blackster (Mar 10, 2019)

Well, we don't offer an online Cubase course but we have a list of developers who give our members and students software discounts: https://musicintervaltheory.academy/educational-discounts/


----------

